
We Put a Sin Tax on Cigarettes and Alcohol. Why Not Meat? - atlasunshrugged
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/8/11/20798683/meat-sin-tax-climate-change-animal-welfare-germany
======
Fjolsvith
Because anyone can raise their own meat.

------
Out_of_Characte
Because I like meat

